# OCR comp 3



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

Just got in to cycling and purchased a OCR 3 Comp all 105. I've been riding for about 3-4 months now and would like to start upgrading some the the stock parts. 

Are there any weak spots I should look at first?

Cheers


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

wheels, saddle, tires...


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

you have an awesome bike. just enjoy the ride.

if you dont know what you need to upgrade, it probably means that you dont find anything wrong with the bike, and upgrading is unecessary. ride for the pleasure of riding, not for the pleasure of goodies


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input.....past experiences are that the right tool makes all the difference. With the little knowledge I have of cycling equipment thought maybe I'm missing something. I'm not unhappy with current set up just curious and maybe a little too anxious to start making changes.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The first upgrade I made on my OCR C2 was the brakes. I picked up a pair of Shimano BR600's and have been much happier with the braking performance.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

*and a question for you*

I just bought an 05 OCRc3 2 weeks ago and haven't ridden it yet because of the cold and salt on the roads. However, I've already replaced the tires. The stock treads are OK but they are wire beaded, not folding. Wire is fine if you never flat but these NH roads are horrible and I flat all the time. Have you mounted any bottle cages yet? If so did they interfear with each other? Mine did and the seat tube cage mounts are so low that they cause the bottle to rub the frame (size med.). My dealer is currently working with Giant to find out why and if there is a specific cage for this frame.
As far as other upgrades, I'm planning a new wheelset in about 2 years. The stock ones are a bit heavy and so is the crankset, so when these chainrings go, I'll just replace the whole thing.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I ran into the same problem with my OCR C2. I switched over to Tacx Tao cages, and they work just fine. They hold the bottle higher so it doesn't hit the downtube. They look nice, too.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

good looking bike. wish the tcr comp's graphics were that nice.


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

*no cage problems*

No problems mounting my bottle cages....I used Bontrager cages, but I also ride a large frame.

My Michelin tires failed over the weekend..the side wall began bulging. Replace yesterday with Bontrager Race Lite tire and tubes. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

*cage update*

I talked to my dealer today and Giant is sending him some of their own cages to try. We tried the Bontrager cages at the LBS and they wouldn't do. Funny that the tyres I replaced my Michelins with are the same ones you did. Of course, it's still to cold to ride here so I don't know how they perform yet.


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

*Road pump that fits*

I prefer to carry a road pump but have had a hard time fitting one on the OCR frame...any suggestions?


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

couldnt u put it in your jersey pocket>?


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

According to my LBS I should carry a longer pump opposed to the short mini pump, as the mini pumps require many more stroks to fill a road tire to the required pressure. 

My frame pump is maybe 16" and although I've never used one I don't think I'd like the pumps with the cartriges


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

i guess you're new at this.

YES - a minipump takes longer, but it still works. they're the equivalent of the spare tires in your trunk. they get enough pressure in your tire to get home.  




wookie said:


> According to my LBS I should carry a longer pump opposed to the short mini pump, as the mini pumps require many more stroks to fill a road tire to the required pressure. My frame pump is maybe 16" and although I've never used one I don't think I'd like the pumps with the cartriges


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems to me that you guys just need to buy a larger frame to accommodate all these cages, pumps, etc.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

is that an XL? don't recall ever seeing a pic of such a large tcr comp





Orb said:


> Seems to me that you guys just need to buy a larger frame to accommodate all these cages, pumps, etc.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

What a great idea. I could trade in my brand new bike for a bigger one!!!!! Could you tell me where to find a pair of leg extensions?


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

botto said:


> is that an XL? don't recall ever seeing a pic of such a large tcr comp


Yup, that's an XL. 61cm TT, 19.9cm HT.

Oh, and I saw leg extensions on eBay for only $19.99, with free shipping. Western Union payment only, though.


----------

